

Other Companies Should Have To Read This Internal Netflix Presentation - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/05/other-companies-should-have-to-read-this-internal-netflix-presentation/

======
crystalis
I hate to be that guy, but I liked this more yesterday when it was linking the
presentation instead of techcrunch:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=740524>

------
jexe
You know, I was hesitant to click through, assuming TechCrunch picked up
another hacker's internal docs and they were slinging secret strategy around
again.

But it's actually just an extraordinary layout of their culture.

~~~
zackattack
And it's available on their website: <http://www.netflix.com/Jobs>

(Yeah, I was inspired to investigate.)

~~~
callahad
And despite being publicly available on their site, slides 94 and 97 are
tagged "Confidential" at the bottom.

------
Stasyan
I wish my boss would read it... But if I'll send it to him, it will create
tension

~~~
wynand
I once sent the director of a company where I worked an article about working
from home (the article mentioned how IBM does this) and got a snotty reply.

He also refused to allow me to take unpaid leave.

It's amazing how some managers think that working from home or taking more
than 15 days of leave (unpaid at that) is an undeserved luxury and that they'd
rather have you less productive, but in your seat at work.

This was at a 5 person company.

~~~
jbellis
> This was at a 5 person company.

I was nodding and thinking "that's not unusual" until I got to this part. Wow.

------
RyanMcGreal
Impressive document! Someone's been reading Joseph Tainter.

------
silvestrov
Does anybody have this as a downloadeable?

~~~
pchristensen
<http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664/download>

